# Dunedin - MS Mod and Redcoat



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congrats on your promotion - well done!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, Dunedin!

John

.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations .. nicely done :4-cheers:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

congratulations great work


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone :smile:

.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Elaine, great to be back together again, well deserved.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice work, Dunedin!! I think the rest of the staff will agree that it is pleasure to have you on board as a Moderator.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratz Dunedin.

You are now a Mod and gunna hit 4k posts very soon.

Well done


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations! :smile:

Nice shiny red coat =)!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Dunedin, well done indeed :4-clap:







:4-clap:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh thanks again guys.

You are giving me a red face to match my new jacket now.:smile:

.


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

congrats a lot


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations and VERY well DESERVED!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I did post elsewhere Elaine, but Congratulations again.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone 

I do seem to be popping up everywhere! :grin:

.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Dunedin on the promotion :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

a job well done


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you sandman55 and sobeit :smile:

.


----------

